# First Smoke



## wendy75 (Mar 2, 2017)

Ok, so after reading hours and hours worth of posts (and my husband saying on you on that forum again lol), I am planning my first smoke this weekend. 

My equipment:

Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 44" propane smoker.

Thanks to jimmy1957 I purchased a Lavalock to seal my doors (waiting for that to arrive tomorrow)

Thanks to smoker21 I am removing my chip box and placing a 8" cast iron skillet on top of the chip box rack

I have done no other mods, although I will be going and purchasing the Stainless braided High Pressure LPG M5HPR-1 thanks to another friendly forum posters post (however this will not be done before my first smoke).

My first smoke will be done with a 8.5lb Boston Butt to make pulled pork. (The weather forecast for this weekend is cloudy 41 degrees here in Lancaster County, PA)

My plan - Saturday rinse and pat dry my Boston Butt, rub yellow mustard all over it, cover with my rub, place in foil pan and cover with plastic in refrigerator until Sunday morning when I start smoking.

So I have a few questions to ask before this weekends smoke:

1- With switching my chip pan for the cast iron skillet I will be using Hickory wood chunks, do I need to cover the top of the skillet with foil after I place the chunks in the skillet and poke holes into the foil?

2 - My smoker has 6 racks, which rack should I place my Boston Butt on for smoking?

3 - I have seen many posts that state when they were placing their meat into their smoker they placed a therm. probe into the meat and others state they wait at least 4 hours before probing their meat.  Does it matter when I probe the meat?

4 - This smoker has two burners, do I turn both burners on and should I set the burners at medium or closer to high?

One other thing about my upcoming first attempt at smoking is, I plan to place the Boston Butt directly on the rack, no pan and I do not want to wrap in foil.  Is there any issues with doing that?

Sorry for all the extreme newbie question I just want to make sure I can have the best first smoke experience I can.

Thank you all for any tips, suggestion or help you provide.

Wish me luck lol


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 2, 2017)

Wishing you the best of luck Wendy!  I'm not very familiar with your smoker, but propane burners tend to run hot.  Pork butts can take the heat though, so don't sweat it.  I like the mustard and rub prep, probe the meat whenever you want, If you cook it to 195-205 all the germs will be gone.  I don't know about chunks vs chips, but I wouldn't wrap them in foil.  Hope things turn out well.

Mike


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi Wendy 
As far as chunks versus chips I use a CI skillet instead of the chip tray.
I found the stock chip tray with chips would flare up and catch fire so I switched to chunks .
No need to foil just put the chunks in the skillet and smoke away.
Keep an eye on your skillet it will have hot spots and the chunks will burn unevenly.

I am using a MB single burner propane smoker. 

My $.02

r2


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2017)

Wendy75 said:


> Ok, so after reading hours and hours worth of posts (and my husband saying on you on that forum again lol), I am planning my first smoke this weekend.
> 
> My equipment:
> 
> ...


----------



## wendy75 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you for your comments and suggestions, you guys are the best


----------

